# [ODMP] Cook County Sheriff's Police Department, Illinois ~ January 4, 2006



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

A Patrol Officer with the Cook County Sheriff's Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 4, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18111*


----------

